# How long can a betta go with out food?(Bloated betta)



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Quick question. How long can a betta go with out food? cuz i Starved my betta koi for 3 days because he is bloated.
Problem:its been 3 days with no feeding and he still looks like he swallowed a marble. is this normal??
thanks


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

he is prolly constipated... i dont know much about it but i would start looking on how to help him poop


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

miyko said:


> he is prolly constipated... i dont know much about it but i would start looking on how to help him poop


Theres two ways to do this.

One is to use some live/frozen Daphnia and try get him to eat that, it should ease the constipation.


The other is to boil a frozen/fresh pea, and remove the skin, then feed it in small betta pellet sized pieces, then fast him again.

Try adding some Aquarium salt to his water too.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Bettas can go awhile without food.

How big is the tank, how much and how often are the water changes and when was the last one, what kind of additives used, filtration, live plants...if used, water temp

Beside bloated-any other symptoms? like is he lethargic, panting, hiding, floating...etc......

When you look at him from above, do both side of his body look equal or the same, one side is not bigger than the other or one higher up on the body than the other

How long have you had him in this set-up

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Bettas can go awhile without food.
> 
> How big is the tank, how much and how often are the water changes and when was the last one, what kind of additives used, filtration, live plants...if used, water temp
> 
> ...


Water changes are 2 time a week 1 50% and 1 100%
I do filter the water water temp is about 75
no heater or live plants

Other symptom: He like to lay on the rocks ( but rarely do i see him do this)
Both side do look equal fro above.
His set up is a 2gal hex tank with silk plants
hes been in this set up since February 2010
Here are the pic Sorry they are a bit blurry.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

First-if you have a filter-I would only do twice weekly 50% water changes

In severe cases of bloat/constipation I like to do Epsom salt treatment-this works as a laxative and can relive symptoms of edema/swelling in salt tolerant fish.

You need to QT him and use Epsom salt 1tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes until symptoms resolve -but for no longer than 10 days. 
Hold all food for the first 3 days of Epsom salt treatment and then offer very small amount twice a day every-other day.

I like to pre-mix my Epsom salt 1tsp/gal in a clean 1g jug (OJ or milk jug is what I use) this make dosage and water changes easier-(also add dechloranator if on city water supply to the pre-mix treatment water)

You really need to get a heat source and get the water temp up in the 76-80F area, with some Bettas (not all) need warmer water to help with digestion.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> First-if you have a filter-I would only do twice weekly 50% water changes
> 
> In severe cases of bloat/constipation I like to do Epsom salt treatment-this works as a laxative and can relive symptoms of edema/swelling in salt tolerant fish.
> 
> ...


IS Epsom Salt aquarium salt?
Where do i get it?

As for the temp is Flexes between 75 and 79 during the week
Also to Qt him Can i just leave him in his current tank with out the silk plant? i have other i can use that are plastic


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Epsom salt and aquarium salt are two different salts that do two different things

You can usually find Epsom salt at most store that have a pharmacy dept, wall mart, grocery store and drug stores usually carry it and it is pretty cheap too


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok thanks i think i start doing that


----------

